# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  We are fresh off our 3rd trip to St Barts and we are planning our first trip to St John this summer and would like to get an idea about what type of restaurants we should expect to find on our visit.

## NNKcouple

We are fresh off our 3rd trip to St Barts and we are planning our first trip to St John this summer and would like to get an idea about what type of restaurants we should expect to find on our visit.  How do the restaurants compare to SBH in cost, quality and atmosphere?<font color="blue">  </font>  <font color="black">  </font>

----------


## MIke R

like St Barts there is everything from funky little Caribbean dives to 5 star joints...I will be in St John a week from today and I am there for a day every April.....the Caneel Bay Sunday brunch at the Caneel Bay Resort is one of the best buffet brunchs I have ever eaten at and will ever eat at...it is over the top in every aspect...and I usually  hate buffet brunchs.....Lime Inn is very good in Cruz Bay as well.... the eateries of St John nd St Barts really dont compare but only because they are  so vastly different...  however, overall I would give the edge to St Barts....but the Caneel Bay brunch embarasses what Gaiac calls a brunch

----------

